
WhatsApp is down - aritraghosh007
https://twitter.com/wa_status/status/437319926605680640
======
ralmeida
Another source (in pt-BR):
[http://www.techtudo.com.br/noticias/noticia/2014/02/whatsapp...](http://www.techtudo.com.br/noticias/noticia/2014/02/whatsapp-
cai-e-fica-fora-do-ar-na-tarde-deste-sabado.html)

------
ilhackernews
Funny. It must be servers overloading due to downloading all the messages to
Facebook.

